#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  alguem sabe me disser o que e isso

## weslly21

http://200.249.149.60/varios1/up2/data/foto.jpg

nao eh virus apenas hospedei a foto nesse site

reparem bem na foto pois muito olharam e disseram que nao viram nada de errado

reparrem que os pings estao -3 -5 -4 -7 ao inves de estarem 1 2 3 4 5 etc...

----------


## Cazon

tempo de resposta dos pings

7ms
5ms

5 milisegundos

----------


## weslly21

Me desculpe a resposta mais vc eh mais um dos grande idiota que me responderam essa pergunta

tenho experiencia vasta na area de wireless e rede de computadores, trabalho a 4 anos com isso e nunca tinha visto isso

----------


## Cazon

agora que reparei .... ping negativo

mas chegai a uma conclusão... que vc tem q ser virar...

pq o unico idiota aqui é vc... se quer pedir ajudar e alguem nao respondeu como queira... seja mais educado...

----------


## gladstony

> Me desculpe a resposta mais vc eh mais um dos grande idiota que me responderam essa pergunta
> 
> tenho experiencia vasta na area de wireless e rede de computadores, trabalho a 4 anos com isso e nunca tinha visto isso


Poxa weslly21, voce foi grosseiro mesmo com o amigo.

----------


## damacenoneto

LATAM Team blog : Hyper-V e Ping Negativo

leia o link acima.... e axo q vc deve desculpas ao amigo ai......

----------


## Genis

> Me desculpe a resposta mais vc eh mais um dos grande idiota que me responderam essa pergunta
> 
> tenho experiencia vasta na area de wireless e rede de computadores, trabalho a 4 anos com isso e nunca tinha visto isso


caramba, vc com 4 de experiencia esta assim, imagina quando estiver como os caras aqui com mais de 20 de carreira então......

----------


## 1929

> Me desculpe a resposta mais vc eh mais um dos grande idiota que me responderam essa pergunta
> 
> tenho experiencia vasta na area de wireless e rede de computadores, trabalho a 4 anos com isso e nunca tinha visto isso


Pode ter certeza, os moderadores ou administradores irão te dar um puxão de orelhas.

Amigos, existe aquele icone de "denunciar post ruim".
Vamos fazer uso dele para manter o nivel do forum? 
Cada vêz que virem algo deste tipo, não poupem este ícone.
Antes que alguém se fira. Senão daqui a pouco vira um tiroteio.

----------


## weslly21

desculpa pelo meu jeito de responder

so respondir assim pois pensei que vc estava tirando onda assim como varios ja fisseram

eu pergunto se alguem ja viu isso e expecifico que os pings estao negativos e ninguem presta atencao ou presta e fica com piadinhas

mais ainda fica a duvido o que eh isso ?

----------


## 1929

> desculpa pelo meu jeito de responder
> 
> so respondir assim pois pensei que vc estava tirando onda assim como varios ja fisseram
> 
> eu pergunto se alguem ja viu isso e expecifico que os pings estao negativos e ninguem presta atencao ou presta e fica com piadinhas
> 
> mais ainda fica a duvido o que eh isso ?


Amigão, está desculpado.

Mas aproveitando que voce reclama de alguns participantes, quero lhe fazer uma pergunta:
Você leu o artigo do link que o Damacesno, bondosamente lhe passou?

----------


## GiluanMoral

> LATAM Team blog : Hyper-V e Ping Negativo
> 
> leia o link acima.... e axo q vc deve desculpas ao amigo ai......


Ai cara olha ai o que o amigo postou de boa vontade e veja se ajuda a responder suas dúvidas.

Eu não acho que seja justo somente aceitar as desculpas do colega que chamou o outro de idiota,
acho que uma punição seria mais justa, não devemos aceitar esse tipo de coisa num ambiente onde ninguém é obrigado a perguntar e principalmente a Ajudar. Toda vez que a resposta não for a esperada o autor resolver chimgar quem tentou ajudar isso vai virar uma bagunça.

----------


## Magal

*weslly21, vais tomar uma INFRAÇÃO por falta de respeito com seus colegas do fórum.*

*Obs:* No seu perfil você tem 16 anos de idade e como você mesmo disse tem uma experiência de 4 anos, ou seja, começou com 12 anos, já sabe o que é respeito né!!

*Aos membros do fórum: Minha atitude em dar uma advertência no jovem ai, é porque está virando moda no fórum esse negócio de* *ofender as pessoas e depois pedir desculpas!*

*Na minha opnião é INADIMISSÍVEL uma pessoa tentar ajudar a outra e ser chamada de IDIOTA!!* 




> Me desculpe a resposta mais *vc eh mais um dos grande idiota que me responderam essa pergunta*
> 
> tenho experiencia vasta na area de wireless e rede de computadores, trabalho a 4 anos com isso e nunca tinha visto isso

----------


## weslly21

Na verdade tenho 18 anos errei na hora de colocar a data e sim tenho quase 4 anos de experiencia nessa area, meu irmao trabalhava nun provedor e eu ficava lah, desde os 10 anos de idade

e com 14 eu comecei a fazer parte da equipe so que nao tralhava mais observava todos os problemas que davam no provedor , apenas quando ja estava quase fazendo 16 anos que comecei a trablhar serio mesmo

falando sobre o que eu fis peço desculpas novamente e digo que isso nao voltara a acontecer

----------


## Magal

Tudo certo *weslly21!* Tudo na paz como deve ser, mas *NÃO* vou tirar sua *INFRAÇÃO*!!

Você vai ver que seus colegas do fórum são boas pessoas, vão lhe ajudar e te tratar com respeito!!

Aproveite bem, você vai aprender muito aqui. 

Abs.

Magal





> Na verdade tenho 18 anos errei na hora de colocar a data e sim tenho quase 4 anos de experiencia nessa area, meu irmao trabalhava nun provedor e eu ficava lah, desde os 10 anos de idade
> 
> e com 14 eu comecei a fazer parte da equipe so que nao tralhava mais observava todos os problemas que davam no provedor , apenas quando ja estava quase fazendo 16 anos que comecei a trablhar serio mesmo
> 
> *falando sobre o que eu fis peço desculpas novamente e digo que isso nao voltara a acontecer*

----------


## lipeiori

Há 8 anos atrás eu não ouvia falar nem em ADSL, quanto mais provedor wireless.

o.O

----------


## Magal

Caro Lipeiori, jovem é jovem!!! rsrsrsrs

Abs.




> Há 8 anos atrás eu não ouvia falar nem em ADSL, quanto mais provedor wireless.
> 
> o.O

----------


## Frusciante

Uma coisa que não pode ser abandonada, nem sequer ignorada, nem aqui e nem em lugar nenhum, é a falta de respeito e consideração entre as pessoas...

Uma vez ouvi dizer que não podemos exigir o amor de alguém, mas nós podemos dar bons motivos pra que alguém goste a cada dia da gente.

Aqui não é diferente...
Todos que aqui estão, estão porque querem ser ajudados, mas porque também podem ajudar.
Ninguem tem obrigação nenhuma de responder a tópico nenhum.

Mas a partir do momento em que alguém se dispõe (humilde e sinceramente) a tentar resolver o problema do membro *A*, o mínimo que este tem que fazer é se dedicar a compreender o que foi passado. Além do que, cortesia não mata, mas revigora.
Pois, a partir do momento em que um membro não estiver satisfeito com este local, ele deve se retirar imediatamente.

Então, na minha opinião, a atitude do Magal (na posição de Moderador) não precisaria nem ser explicada, visto a total falta de respeito do membro weslly21. Não pela idade ou experiência deste, mas sim por pensar que ele entrou no meio de um bando de gente que é impulsivo e desequilibrado igual a ele.

E tenho dito.

abracos

----------


## Magal

Caro Frusciante, sábias palavras!!!

Abraços 

Magal

----------


## 1929

E outra questão me vem a mente.
Será que ele leu o material do link que o Damaceno passou?
Eu li e aprendi algo que desconhecia.
Se ele leu, agora é a hora de voltar e agradecer.

----------


## lipeiori

Dei uma lida rápida la, então o ping negativo é pq o Windows tá instalado numa máquina virtual?

----------


## Frusciante

> Caro Frusciante, sábias palavras!!!
> 
> Abraços 
> 
> Magal


Gracias, senhor!




> E outra questão me vem a mente.
> Será que ele leu o material do link que o Damaceno passou?
> Eu li e aprendi algo que desconhecia.
> Se ele leu, agora é a hora de voltar e agradecer.


Quanto isso é certeza que até agora não deve ter lido. Principalmente pela reação dele de querer vir somente se desculpar, ao invés de pensar em reparar o GRAVE erro que cometeu.

Além disso, tem também o fato de que foi criado um clima que nada interessa aos membros comprometidos com o aprendizado, conhecimento e compartilhamento disto tudo.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Quero sugerir aos Administradores, Moderadores e à toda negada que coloca ordem na casa, a seguinte idéia:

No tópico de boas vindas aos novos membros, colocar alguns "parágrafos" explicando sobre como a banda toca por aqui. Ressaltando, principalmente, a questão do respeito para com os membros. Sendo que, caso haja falta de respeito, o tópico poderá ser fechado na hora, e o membro receber uma advertência, a gosto da moderação.
Outra coisa interessante a ser colocada é que, caso o membro crie um tópico pedindo ajuda, relatando que já procurou em todos os lugares e, na mesma seção que ele criou o tópico, estiver a resposta para a dúvida dele, o tópico seria fechado e, depois de um tempo, apagado, o membro advertido a gosto da moderação e receber uma MP relatando o motivo da advertência, acompanhado de que, na seção em que ele criou o tópico, já havia a resposta para os problemas dele.

Uma outra coisa que sugiro, por ainda não ter reparado no fórum, seria a elaboração de um tópico de instrução sobre como proceder na criação de alguns tipos de tópicos. Ex: Ajuda, dúvida, sugestão, etc.

Bom, ficam aqui as sugestões.
Sugestões estas que já estão na seção de sugestões.

abracos

----------


## GiluanMoral

> Dei uma lida rápida la, então o ping negativo é pq o Windows tá instalado numa máquina virtual?


Alguém que leu com mais calma podeira nós dizer como isso ocorre mesmo ?
Tem falando em maquina virtual e em multiplos nucleos de processamento (se não me engano).

Essas são 2 causas provaveis ? E isso representa algum erro ou é coisa de computador retardado mermo ?

----------


## GiluanMoral

> Há 8 anos atrás eu não ouvia falar nem em ADSL, quanto mais provedor wireless.
> 
> o.O


Essa num passo ein...
Rapaz Eu tenho 18 anos quase 19 num é pq a pessoa é nova que ela é
sem educação não. Vai de cada um.

E Tem pouco mais de 4 anos que Eu comecei a ver os provedores aparecendo aqui na minha cidade e na vizinhança.

----------


## Frusciante

> Alguém que leu com mais calma podeira nós dizer como isso ocorre mesmo ?
> Tem falando em maquina virtual e em multiplos nucleos de processamento (se não me engano).
> 
> Essas são 2 causas provaveis ? E isso representa algum erro ou é coisa de computador retardado mermo ?


Pelo que entendi do artigo, isso acontece com processadores com múltiplos núcleos, onde estes possuem *TSC* diferentes. O que geraria uma contagem de tempo equivocada e, consequentemente, causaria erros no retorno de algumas operações, devido a divergências no cálculo do tempo da operação.
Tanto que o autor do artigo sugeriu como consertar este problema através do boot.ini.

abracos

----------


## GiluanMoral

> Pelo que entendi do artigo, isso acontece com processadores com múltiplos núcleos, onde estes possuem *TSC* diferentes. O que geraria uma contagem de tempo equivocada e, consequentemente, causaria erros no retorno de algumas operações, devido a divergências no cálculo do tempo da operação.
> Tanto que o autor do artigo sugeriu como consertar este problema através do boot.ini.
> 
> abracos


Rapaz Eu prestei tanta atenção que nem vi que tinha solução pra isso :P
E o caso que fala em maquina virtual ?

----------


## Frusciante

> Rapaz Eu prestei tanta atenção que nem vi que tinha solução pra isso :P
> E o caso que fala em maquina virtual ?


Ao que entendi, o que é válido pra máquina real, também é válido na máquina virtual.
No caso, a divergência de tempo entre os núcleos.

----------


## GiluanMoral

> Ao que entendi, o que é válido pra máquina real, também é válido na máquina virtual.
> No caso, a divergência de tempo entre os núcleos.


Tá valendo o que vossa exc. disse.
Vou ler de novo com mais calma e fica ai mais um aprendizado.
(Na verdade eu nunca tinha visto uma coisa assim :S Ping negativo.) :Star:

----------


## rcfweb

> Há 8 anos atrás eu não ouvia falar nem em ADSL, quanto mais provedor wireless.
> 
> o.O


Eu tive um provedor via rádio que comecei em 2002, e já tinha visto em 2001 no RS provedores via rádio.

Tem lógica.

Att,

Rodrigo.

----------


## smith

oque é issu meninos não briguem, coisa feia ouve apenas uma mal entendido entre voçês dois!

----------


## herry2009

> *weslly21, vais tomar uma INFRAÇÃO por falta de respeito com seus colegas do fórum.*
> 
> *Obs:* No seu perfil você tem 16 anos de idade e como você mesmo disse tem uma experiência de 4 anos, ou seja, começou com 12 anos, já sabe o que é respeito né!!
> 
> *Aos membros do fórum: Minha atitude em dar uma advertência no jovem ai, é porque está virando moda no fórum esse negócio de* *ofender as pessoas e depois pedir desculpas!*
> 
> *Na minha opnião é INADIMISSÍVEL uma pessoa tentar ajudar a outra e ser chamada de IDIOTA!!*


Esta correto amigo apoio 100% sua atitudo de nao aceitar este tipo de atitude.  :Damnmate:

----------


## zerinhow

Esta situação pode ocorrer em máquinas físicas, mas é mais acentuada em máquinas virtuais com múltiplos processadores.
Basicamente isso ocorre em processadores mais avançados com dispositivos de power management, onde há o ajuste independente entre o performance state (P-state) e o power state (C-state). Esse ajuste pode levar a taxa de incremento do TSC em cada core seja modificada de maneira diferente. 
Como cada core possui um valor independente para o TSC , calcula-se a diferença entre os valores e supõe-se que a diferença seja constante. O fenômeno de "TSC drift" ocorre quando essa diferença não é mais uma constante e começa a variar, neste ponto dizemos que os cores não estão mais "sincronizados".
Por isso aplicações devem evitar utilizar TSC diretamente - através da instrução DTSC para funções de time keeping e utilizar chamadas do sistema operacional para tal. Ao utilizar TSC diretamente aplicações não estão protegidas contra TSC drift e não se beneficiam da lógica do sistema operacional para evitar esses problemas. Além disso aplicações que utilizam a função RDTSC podem experimentar problemas de performance em sistemas multicore, especialmente games.

----------

